# GRUB ongelma

## K_L

Terve,

Häsläsin vähän tuon gentoon asennuksessa, ja GRUB ei pystynyt löytämään tekemääni boot osiota.

Jotenka päätin poistaa osion, ja yksinkertaisesti pitää /boot samalla osiolla, kuin /

No jotain meni metsää, koska nyt GRUB löytyy, ja windowssiin pääsee taas. Mutta gentoohon ei sitten kirveelläkään.

Gentoo asennettu hdb2:lle

GRUB käynnistyy konsoliin

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-2.6.15-r5

initrd /boor/intird-genkernel-2.6.15-r5

setup (hd1)

boot

Ja kone boottaa takaisin GRUB konsoliin...

Eli mistähän tämä johtuu?

----------

## GoingDown

Mikä filesysteemi on /dev/hdb2:lla? 

Onko /dev/hdb2 merkitty "bootable" osioksi?

EDIT: Filesysteemillähän ei pitäs olla merkitystä jos grubin valikkoon asti pääsee...

----------

## K_L

 *GoingDown wrote:*   

> Mikä filesysteemi on /dev/hdb2:lla? 
> 
> Onko /dev/hdb2 merkitty "bootable" osioksi?

 

ext2 ja kyllä on merkitty.

----------

## Zarhan

Onko toi typo initrd /boor/intird oikeasti olemassa?

----------

## K_L

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Onko toi typo initrd /boor/intird oikeasti olemassa?

 

Kyllä se oli typo.

Sain homman pelittämään konsolista, kun poistin setup (hd1)

Tämän jälkeen kirjoitin uuden grub conffin. Ja nyt pelittää.

Oli taas selkeitä huolimattomuus virheitä minun osalta.

----------

## Citrus-DrOp

Sama ongelma oli mulla toises konees, mutta nyt ratkes sekin ku tähä threadiin törmäsin  :Very Happy: 

----------

